# Sweet Almond Verbena



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not familiar with Sweet Almost Verbena. The only varieties I have experience with are the wild verbena that grows here, and a purple variety called "Homestead". They are both good butterfly plants, but I haven't seen bees working either. Is it a real verbena, or is it just a name for a non-verbena plant? Maybe some kind of hybrid?


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonfly,
is this what yours look like?
http://www.almostedenplants.com/mall/Sweetalmondverbena.asp


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The purple flowers in this photo are Texas wild verbenas:

http://image03.webshots.com/3/3/81/78/13338178ZQStMXNEll_ph.jpg

The photos you linked look to me like they could be in the mint family, and not like any verbena I have seen. The Homestead verbena looks like the wild verbena except it is a dark purple and has larger flower heads.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is some Verbena that was blooming here last year.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221519


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

My girls love the lemon verbena (herb) I planted. Very fragrant, looks and grows like mint. Leaves are great for teas, potpurri, etc. The very nice, and very expensive L'Occitane bath and perfume company has a line of lemon verbena stuff. Much cheaper to grow your own.

Sorry, no pics.
Summer


----------



## HopeHeritageFarm (Nov 2, 2020)

lupester said:


> Anyone know how good these are for bees? I just got an email from the dirt doctor saying "Almond Verbena - A Honey Bee Magnet". Seems like something that would be good for them throughout the summer and into the fall. A few of these and some water might be cheaper in the long run than sugar. I ordered 2 to go with my 6 Vitex.


I got a plant free when I purchased my first Nuc. I now have several and my honey bees LOVE them. Between those and all the elderberry bushes I don't feed my hives at all.


----------

